# Sanding after removing wallpaper...



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yea, that sander would work. Might be a little strong for sanding drywall, just don't hold it in one place too long, keep the sander moving. 
I often use a regular electric random orbital hooked up to a shop vac to sand walls. 

Even if you use a vacuum sander, you still will need to dust the walls good before painting.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That's fine, or a regular random orbital sander will probably be of more use to you for future products (not clear to me if that sander is random orbital or not.)

I would use a product such as Gardz to prime before painting, to make sure any adhesive residue is sealed in. No other primer is necessary before painting. I would also not use 220 grit - I'd use more like 120.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I didn't see that it said 'random orbital' anywhere in the add for that sander. That probably means its just an straight orbital. That just means it spins constantly instead of randomly depending on the pressure applied. 
That's why I said it may be a little strong for drywall. 

I would think you would be better of with a random orbital. Less chance of making a mistake and digging into the drywall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> That's fine, or a regular random orbital sander will probably be of more use to you for future products (not clear to me if that sander is random orbital or not.)
> 
> I would use a product such as Gardz to prime before painting, to make sure any adhesive residue is sealed in. No other primer is necessary before painting. I would also not use 220 grit - I'd use more like 120.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

